# Urdu: khulii chhuTTii - khulii chhuuT (کهلی چهٹی ، کهلی چهوٹ



## Chhaatr

_aap ko/tum ko yeh karne kii *khulii chhuTTii* hai

_As a Hindi speaker I'm used to saying *aapko/tumko yeh karne kii khulii chhuuT hai*.

As an Urdu speaker which of the two expressions comes naturally to you? * khulii chhuTTii* or *khulii chhuuT*?

Many thanks!


----------



## marrish

^ Hi, it's _khulii *chhuuT*_ for me.


----------



## Chhaatr

Good to know that.  I thought it was _khulii chhuTTii _for Urdu speakers based on interaction with a few of them.


----------



## marrish

Yes, why not, perhaps it's possible; at this point it is a few to one in favour of _chhuTTii_ .


----------



## Chhaatr

janaab I would say one and a half to few .


----------



## Sheikh_14

The general usage amongst Pakistani bulletin News channels is khuuli chuuti however that is only when it is used in a Tanziah i.e. satarical manner. Otherwise during dinner table discussions etc khuuli chuut is far more apt. Hence from a more formal perspective it seems likelier that khuuli chuut is the purer variant.


----------



## Faylasoof

Chhaatr said:


> Good to know that.  I thought it was _khulii chhuTTii _for Urdu speakers based on interaction with a few of them.


 Chhaatr SaaHib, the standard expressions in Urdu have always used  _*khulii chhuTTii  *_as in _*khulii chhuTTii*__* honaa / denaa / milnaa*.

It (__*khulii chhuTTii*__) is the same for both languages, which is of course not surprising! _


----------



## Qureshpor

^ But, if I am not mistaken Faylasoof SaaHib, Chhaatr SaaHib seems to be suggesting that "khulii chhuuT" is what is used in Hindi and "khulii chhuTTii" is something that he has heard amongst Urdu speakers.


----------



## Faylasoof

Qureshpor said:


> ^ But, if I am not mistaken Faylasoof SaaHib, Chhaatr SaaHib seems to be suggesting that "khulii chhuuT" is what is used in Hindi and "khulii chhuTTii" is something that he has heard amongst Urdu speakers.


 Yes, I understand QP SaaHib! I, being something of an 'elder' in this forum (age-wise!), speak from experience. There was a time, not so long ago, when people who defined themselves as Hindiphones also used _*khulii chhuTTii *_! So, let me re-phrase it as the same _was_ true of both.


----------



## marrish

Faylasoof said:


> Chhaatr SaaHib, the standard expressions in Urdu have always used  _*khulii chhuTTii  *_as in _*khulii chhuTTii*__* honaa / denaa / milnaa*.
> 
> It (__*khulii chhuTTii*__) is the same for both languages, which is of course not surprising! _


It is interesting to note because what I've been used to is_ chhuuT_ not _chhuTTii_. Besides, I've talked to my elders and they said _khulii chhuTTii bhii chal saktaa hae magar khulii chuuT bihtar hae_.

It appears both are used, whether in Urdu or in Hindi.


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> It is interesting to note because what I've been used to is_ chhuuT_ not _chhuTTii_. Besides, I've talked to my elders and they said _khulii chhuTTii bhii chal saktaa hae magar khulii chuuT bihtar hae_.
> 
> It appears both are used, whether in Urdu or in Hindi.


 I'd say it the other way round! '_*khulii chhuuT' kahne meN ab mujhe khulii chhuTTii milii hae*_!

We've always used _*khulii chhuTTii*_ but I see no problem in saying _*khulii chhuT *_either! By habit I'd go for the former!

I'd tend to agree that both can be / are used.


----------



## marrish

Faylasoof said:


> I'd say it the other way round! '_*khulii chhuuT' kahne meN ab mujhe khulii chhuTTii milii hae*_!


Glad we are on the same wave, as well as our elders, and Hindi speaking community too. My (our) usage seems to conform with the usage of Chhaatr jii which he marks as Hindi while you told us that in your Urdu and Hindi which used to be spoken it ought have to be _chhuTTii_. My first response was just a response, according to my habit as you said about your habit. We have a healthy dose of plurality in our language it seems.

Now that I'm thinking about it on hindsight, it seems to be a calque of the English ''leave to do something".


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> Glad we are on the same wave, as well as our elders, and Hindi speaking community too. My (our) usage seems to conform with the usage of Chhaatr jii which he marks as Hindi while you told us that in your Urdu and Hindi which used to be spoken it ought have to be _chhuTTii_. My first response was just a response, according to my habit as you said about your habit. We have a healthy dose of plurality in our language it seems.
> 
> Now that I'm thinking about it on hindsight, it seems to be a calque of the English ''leave to do something".


 A calque? Possibly! But then the use of _*chhuuT*_ could also be a calque for the English expression "_free to do something_"!


----------



## marrish

Agree! But it may be still of interest for the OP how we deal with it. I hinted at English calques because we've been having them for a very long time and for my part, it's not a bad thing, at least when it has caught and goes for decades. And you are right on _chhuuT_ as well.


----------



## littlepond

Faylasoof said:


> _It (__*khulii chhuTTii*__) is the same for both languages, which is of course not surprising! _



Is there any basis for such a sweeping statement outside of your "experience"? Because as far as Hindi is concerned, your experience goes against the experiences of mine - and from what I gather, those of Chhatr jii and marrish jii. I've always heard "khulii chhuuT" from some of the eldest of my elders. All of them will _pass_ "khulii chhuuTTii" but will prefer "chhuuT" as the _better _version.


----------



## Faylasoof

littlepond said:


> Is there any basis for such a sweeping statement outside of your "experience"? Because as far as Hindi is concerned, your experience goes against the experiences of mine - and from what I gather, those of Chhatr jii and marrish jii. I've always heard "khulii chhuuT" from some of the eldest of my elders. All of them will _pass_ "khulii chhuuTTii" but will prefer "chhuuT" as the _better _version.


 It is from my experience that I made this statement, sweeping or not, and I explain it above. Furthermore, marrish SaaHib and I have been through it as well so I don't feel there is anything further to add!


----------

